# value of guitar



## Marilyn (Feb 15, 2018)

I am looking for a sale value of a B C Rich Model BW - 3000 guitar & original case in Canada. This guitar is blue in color and is app. 26 yrs. old but has not been used very much. It is in like new condition, no scratches or marks, has been stored in case and never used for many years now and I am looking to sell it. Hope someone can give me a fair selling price.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Try looking at Reverb (.com I think) or kijiji (use all of Ontario as your search area) to base your pricing. Reverb can be high though. Not as bad as EBay from what I recall


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A bw-4000 recently sold on Reverb for about 450 dollars so most likely a little less than that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If it has been stored in a case for many years, it might look great but it might have problems once new strings are put on it. Wood changes through time and with humidity/weather conditions. 

If you want to sell it for a decent amount, it should have a basic setup done (at the very least). Otherwise, you might need to sell it "as is"...which could be a fraction of what it is worth.

A setup (in basic terms) is a group of adjustments made to the guitar to make it easy to play and sound the best it can. If you don't have a music store in Thessalon to take the guitar to for more information about a setup, perhaps a local guitar teacher could help you.

Good Luck with the sale.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You could take it to your local guitar shop and ask what they would give you, then double that amount. That will get you close to what it's worth.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You could take it to your local guitar shop


I suspect that is about 1.5 hours drive from Thessalon


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I suspect that is about 1.5 hours drive from Thessalon


I wondered where Thessalon was as it sounded like one of those places way out there.


----------

